# Supplements that affect sexual performance



## do_work (Jan 6, 2012)

I was just wondering if any of you guys know of certain chemicals or supplements that kill sex drive? I'm a 20 year old guy and I've been fine my entire life, but about 3 months ago I started to have issues keeping it up and sometimes I just have zero sex drive. My girlfriend is starting to get pissed. Help a brother out.


----------



## do_work (Jan 6, 2012)

Furthermore, should I just start getting off each supp one by one, or try to take another supp to counteract it like horny goat weed or tribulus?


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 6, 2012)

whats her number?  I'll beat it out the frame for you..


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

What are you on or have been on recently?


----------



## rangermike (Jan 6, 2012)

How about naming the supplements that you are on.


----------



## do_work (Jan 6, 2012)

Animal Stak, M-Stak, C4, Assault, Musclepharm ZMA, Scivation Xtend, CLA, Alpha-Omega M3, Kre-Alkalyn, Multivitamin, Gold Standard Whey, Gold Standard Casein.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

do_work said:


> I was just wondering if any of you guys know of certain chemicals or supplements that kill sex drive? I'm a 20 year old guy and I've been fine my entire life, but about 3 months ago I started to have issues keeping it up and sometimes I just have zero sex drive. My girlfriend is starting to get pissed. Help a brother out.



Go to the doctor, more at play here then some chemical. YOur test levels are at their highest at your age, could be your T:E ratio is way out of wack and that will kill your sex drive and you won't get it up.  Also, if your estrogen is crushed from a strong AI, that can hurt your sex drive and boner big time.  Drop everything you are taking except creatine, fish oil and multi-vitamin and see how that goes.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 6, 2012)

do_work said:


> Animal Stak, M-Stak, C4, Assault, Musclepharm ZMA, Scivation Xtend, CLA, Alpha-Omega M3, Kre-Alkalyn, Multivitamin, Gold Standard Whey, Gold Standard Casein.



You are 20 and taking all of that?  Jesus, drop the Animal products first and all of the stims less maybe a pre-workout and see what happens in 2 weeks.  That or get a damn hotter girlfriend if she can't get you hard.


----------



## do_work (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm taking all this stuff because I play D-1 football, I don't take it in-season because of the random drug testing. I'm on all this shit because I have a real shot at starting linebacker next year and most of that stuff, minus the C4 and M-Stak were recommended by my trainer. I'll phase that shit out and see how it goes but I don't want to sacrifice any gains.


----------



## rangermike (Jan 6, 2012)

do_work said:


> Animal Stak, M-Stak, C4, Assault, Musclepharm ZMA, Scivation Xtend, CLA, Alpha-Omega M3, Kre-Alkalyn, Multivitamin, Gold Standard Whey, Gold Standard Casein.










I think I have a buyer for my Cybergenics!

Seriously bro.....drop most of that shit and keep the creatine and whey.  If your junk ain't better in a couple of  weeks.....go see a doc.


----------



## do_work (Jan 6, 2012)

What do you recommend I take to continue making gains? Right now by bench plataued at 400, and I'm also stuck at 345 on cleans.


----------



## bjg (Jan 6, 2012)

drop all the crap you are taking who cares how much you bench you are 20 years old for god's sake only with time and years in the gym you reach the goals you want and you maintain them, at the rate you are going and the stuff you are taking you won't be able to keep yourself up for long not only your dick
seriously just stick with whey protein you don't need anything else give your stomach, and liver a break and see what happens in a month or so at your age you should be a walking sex machine.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2012)

do_work said:


> I was just wondering if any of you guys know of certain chemicals or supplements that kill sex drive? I'm a 20 year old guy and I've been fine my entire life, but about 3 months ago I started to have issues keeping it up and sometimes I just have zero sex drive. My girlfriend is starting to get pissed. Help a brother out.



go get lab work done, specifically your total and free testosterone, as well as E2 (Estradiol).


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 6, 2012)

Prince said:


> go get lab work done, specifically your total and free testosterone, as well as E2 (Estradiol).



X2 


Stick to protein and creatine for now. If you have hit a plateau at your age your program needs looked at. Post your workout plan in the training forum so we can see where you can improve.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 6, 2012)

wtf...at 20 you posed to be hitting it twice a day and still beating off in the shower


----------



## BP2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

You can't take all that shit continuosly for weeks.  Lay off everything for a week or two except teh whey and basic multi (not animal pak) and see how thing's go.  Also get blood work total test and free test and e2.  good luck


----------



## do_work (Jan 6, 2012)

I appreciate your responses guys. I'm definitely gonna start phasing out a lot of those supplements and just stick to the basics. I scheduled lab tests and I also decided to quit using smokeless tobacco. I've been doing tons of research and I think that's a major contributor, not to say the supplements aren't affecting me.


----------



## caaraa (Jan 7, 2012)

What are you on or have been on recently?


----------



## do_work (Jan 7, 2012)

I listed them at the beginning of the thread


----------

